# تصميم و مناظير لفيلا سكنية بجدة



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2011)

فيلا سكنية بجدة من تصميمي 
والأخراج ببرنامج Accurender


----------



## سرمد عدنان (25 مايو 2011)

تصميم جميل لكن عدد الاعمدة كبير جدا


----------



## Eng.zeky (25 مايو 2011)

*تصميم جميل ورائع*


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 مايو 2011)

جميلة جدا


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2011)

سرمد عدنان قال:


> تصميم جميل لكن عدد الاعمدة كبير جدا


 
المشكلة التي واجهتني في التصميم ...أن صاحب الفيلا يسكن في الدور الأرضي
وأولاده كل واحد له شقة في الدور الثاني
وكان هدفي في التصميم عمل شكل خارجي مميز ويوحي بأنه فيلا واحدة...
وأري أن الأعمدة لست كثيرة و شكلت الفكرة و التصميم


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2011)

Eng.zeky قال:


> *تصميم جميل ورائع*


 
الله يكرمك أخي Zeky لردك الجميل


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2011)

علاء يوسف قال:


> جميلة جدا


 
جزاك الله خير أخي علاء لردك الطيب


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (26 مايو 2011)

الله ينور ..مرتبط ببيئة وتراث المكان ..تحياتى


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2011)

عادل مختارالسيد قال:


> الله ينور ..مرتبط ببيئة وتراث المكان ..تحياتى


 
جزاك الله خيرا....ومشكور لمرورك الطيب


----------



## عرفه فاوي (26 مايو 2011)

أخي مهندس محمد شعير من منطلق ما رسخ في ذهني بأن هذا المنتدى للتعليم والتعلم وليس للمجاملات فاسمح لي أن أقول رأيي بكل موضوعية:
1- أولا أحييك على هذه المناظير الجميلة والإظهار الجيد جدا.
2- الواجهات فقيرة جدا وأتمنى منك يابشمهندس محمد أن تحاول عمل الواجهات فري هاند وليس على الكمبيوتر مباشرة وليس بالضرورة أن تكون رساما ولكنك سيكون لك إحساس مختلف بتفاصيل الواجهة .
3- كنت أتمنى لو كان هناك مسقط أفقى موضح عليه سهم الشمال لنري توجيه المبنى لأنه لو الواجهات التي بها هذا الكم من مساحات الزجاج لو كانت بالواجهة الغربية أو الجنوبية ستكون كارثة تصميمية .
4- أنا لا أرى أن المبنى يعبر عن عمارتنا العربية الجميلة عكس ما ذكر فى تعليقات سابقة لكن المشروع خاضع لعملية التغريب التي تنتهجها كثير من المشاريع بالخليج بشكل عام وبالسعودية بشكل خاص .
أخي مهندس محمد لك مني خالص تحياتي ووالله من كل قلبي أتمنى لك التوفيق وأتمنى من أعضاء وزوار المنتدي التعليق لكى تعم الفائدة.


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2011)

عرفه فاوي قال:


> أخي مهندس محمد شعير من منطلق ما رسخ في ذهني بأن هذا المنتدى للتعليم والتعلم وليس للمجاملات فاسمح لي أن أقول رأيي بكل موضوعية:
> 1- أولا أحييك على هذه المناظير الجميلة والإظهار الجيد جدا.
> 2- الواجهات فقيرة جدا وأتمنى منك يابشمهندس محمد أن تحاول عمل الواجهات فري هاند وليس على الكمبيوتر مباشرة وليس بالضرورة أن تكون رساما ولكنك سيكون لك إحساس مختلف بتفاصيل الواجهة .
> 3- كنت أتمنى لو كان هناك مسقط أفقى موضح عليه سهم الشمال لنري توجيه المبنى لأنه لو الواجهات التي بها هذا الكم من مساحات الزجاج لو كانت بالواجهة الغربية أو الجنوبية ستكون كارثة تصميمية .
> ...


 
أحب العمارة العربية بمفرداتها و لغتها و أبداعتها ..... والمعماري المتمكن من أدواته يستطيع صياغة ما يريد بأي لغة معمارية كانت....
والأسلوب المعماري المستخدم بالفيلا .... هو رؤية و تحقيق حلم لساكني هذا المبني....والحمد لله أستطعت صياغة هذا الطلب برؤيتي المعمارية
أذا كان لك أخي نظرة معمارية مختلفة ...فلتعرضها من خلال أبداعاتك المعمارية ....حتي يستفيد الجميع...وسأنتظر منك عرض هنا بعض مشروعاتك التي عبرت فيها عن رؤيتك للعمارة العربية....
مشكور أخي لردك المطول الذي يدل علي أهتمامك بالتصميم


----------



## ST.ENG (27 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2011)

st.eng قال:


> thanks


 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Malket Zamany (15 فبراير 2013)

جميييييل جدااا


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يوليو 2013)

Malket Zamany قال:


> جميييييل جدااا



متشكر


----------



## النادر711 (26 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يوليو 2013)

النادر711 قال:


> يعطيك العافيه



الله يكرمك....شكرا


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا....ومشكور جدا​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس جمال الأحيمر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا....ومشكور جدا​



سعيد بمشاركتك أخي مهندس جمال


----------



## المهندس999999 (4 يناير 2014)

مشكور تصميم غاية فى الروعة


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2014)

المهندس999999 قال:


> مشكور تصميم غاية فى الروعة


الله يكرمك...


----------

